# Essex Cat Club Show - Show Brag



## Saikou

I don't usually do these, but I am immensely proud of Imperial Grand Premier Saikou Prince Bagheera for gaining his new title in straight shows today  Just to show it wasn't a fluke he also got the Grand and Best of Variety Oriental  His owner Tracey takes the most fabulous care of him and shows him in tiptop condition. She is so proud she put this video together the minute she heard about his new title 

YouTube - Imperial Grand Premier Saikou Prince Bagheera


----------



## Guest

Congratulations!! Nice pictures too!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Well done to both yourself and Tracey-much deserved-but you don't need me to tell you that He's a stunner Kim


----------



## may

Huge Congratulations!!!!
Imperial Grand Premier Saikou Prince Bagheera he is a STUNNER!!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Excellent Piccies!
Congrats to Prince Bagheera!


----------



## trish1200

Congratulations saikou, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Biawhiska

Weldone!

I Love Him!

I Want Him!

I Need Him!!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Saikou

Thanks, I didn't sell him as a show cat, but I thought he just might make Premier 

This is the most recent picture of him, he is such a poser, show him a camera and he's anyones


----------



## may

WoW!!!! he is Stunning Kim


----------



## Biawhiska

he is a poser! yum


----------



## Vixie

congratulations, he is gorgeous


----------



## Rraa

Just had to come on and say a huge big
*YAY - Hooray and three cheers for the gorgeous Baggy!!!!!*

Well done that man! 

Kim you must be well pleased! Am chuffed for you!

Congratulations

kind regards
Rita


----------

